# New Member, New RP



## An Idiot (May 30, 2017)

Greetings, any who read.

as you may well guess, im looking for a long term RP partner.. semi lit of course!  i need to improve my writing, so what other way to do it than RP? 

if your interested, i like doing things in forum... we can also discus plot and theme and things


----------



## TikTikKobold (May 30, 2017)

F-list - Warning
F-list - Warning

any of those lists interest you?


----------



## An Idiot (May 30, 2017)

Both seem interesting... very. i dont know which one interests me more!


----------



## TikTikKobold (May 31, 2017)

Don't forget the other characters available on those lists, as well. Underneath their profiles on the left


----------



## An Idiot (May 31, 2017)

Aye, i see em, i only have a few, all in my head. they're secrets, it depends on the way we head. they're all suprises by the way.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 1, 2017)

Heya! I'm interested, what do you use? I have skype, discord and telegram. I prefer Discord, but it's your choice.


----------



## An Idiot (Jun 1, 2017)

Thats fun, im not sure about skype, discord, or telegram... i plan to use inbox for my RPs, im a lame individual.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 2, 2017)

Fine by me! Just hit me up in the dms and I'll be happy to RP with you. ^^


----------

